# The Kansas Bomb!!!



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

I've been having a horrible week since Monday afternoon. However, I came home Wednesday night to a priority package sitting on my desk. The Kansas Mad Bomber had struck!!!

Thank you JonDot for making me smile and life seem a tad bit brighter.:biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

What a week he's putting on. Nice hit John!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*John's on a roll for sure. Nice selection there!*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

johns really tearing it up lately


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome hit


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice one!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Your not in Kansas anymore toto


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Jondot is on a rampage he got me unexpected


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I think JonDot's on the roll for being bomber of the week!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

A couple of those seemed to hit New York.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit. Enjoy.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done


----------

